# Plastic decking to stone buildings



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The kids were looking for a project the other day. I though perhaps they would like to play with blocks...stone blocks and make some buildings for the railway.

I had a bunch of off-cuts from the plastic decking (think TREX) i used on my back deck. I used my table saw to cut some blocks for the kids to build with. I had them glue the blocks using Titebond III wood glue. The first batch of buildings has been outside for several years now and look great.










My son Ben built this little chapel suing the plastic decking blocks and titebond glue...I spent some time with the table and band saws making blocks. I also make some gravestones for next door.
















These "stone blocks" are from scraps that were left outside to get weathered and dirty...they actually look better tha the new stuff did.








the edges of my planks had tongue and groove which when sawn off made nice trim.









This will be a little victorian train station. roof and windows will follow.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever. I had a deck built and have a lot of scraps that I too kept. Thanks for sharing. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat idea Eric, I have a whole plank of Trex.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Now for the roof....

A wooden frame was sawn from pine. The gable ends were 1-1/2" thick peices so they could overhang the ends. I made long eves to shelter waiting passengers. My thought was to capture the curved roof lines seen in some old Quebecois farm houses.










I made some fancy gingerbread trim using my Forstner drill bit. Using a 3/4" drill bit cutting every 1/2" made a nice scalloped look The long curve on the gable was just cut on the bandsaw.

I painted the trim W&Q green (Shutter green from Ace hardware) before adding roofing.










I glued the chimney in place with silicone caulk and a nail driven into drilled holes. Above the chimney, a "cricket" was made using copper flashing (this was the thin stuff from Lowes with the plastic backing removed) It cuts easily with scissors.










I have always liked slate roofs. This is the first building I have done that really cried out for one. I purchased one red "Trex" banister and sawed it into 7/16"x7/8" sticks on my table saw. Then sliced off 1/16" thick "shingles" from the ends of the sticks. I got three full length sticks from one banister and added one gray stick of the same dimensions from my scrap decking. I sawed about one thousand shingles in a short time a simple setup on the band saw.

I used a 1/2 strip of scrap pine as a guide to glue the shingles to the roof. Silicone sealant works well on cedar shingles so I used it for the trex shingles too.










The copper edging is common in the North country to allow the ice to slide free in the winter. I also added a cap along the peak of the roof made from copper flashing...The real stuff which is probably 0.020" thick.

I used the gray shingles to make a simple pattern on the roof as was quite common on Victorain vintage slate roofs. I snipped the corner off a few shingles..the ice tends to break a few slates over the years. We will see how it holds up along side the line.

Next...windows!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

Thank you for sharing your construction tips. I like the "outside the box" ideas you have come up with. Your station is a real gem of a structure. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P. S. While not identical, your structure reminds me of the small cut limestone station that once served the Reading RR in Hershey, PA. That beautiful little station has been gone for over 40 years.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great. Can't wait to see more. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Speaking of out side the box...
Here is a building my son's 11 year old freind made. She did all the "stone work" I was the stone cutter and made the blocks and special shapes. I made her the flat roof with an epoxy and sand coating (looked like a modern warehouse roof) Then she added some moss on top of that and WOW the moss grows fine in the shady location and it really transforms the look! this little building has been outside continuously for 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the little "Quebec" station in its natural environment. I still have to make windows and probably front steps for the front door!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Looks great in that setting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That's quite a looker! This is one of my favorite styles of architecture. It really is stunning.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? Many years ago, in another life, I worked at a company that did bank funriture and we used a lot of the then new "Corian" type solid surfacing for the "deal" areas at the teller lines instead of granite or marble. I have a few chunks of that as scrap stuck away in the garage. It's not enough for a huge structure but....you've stirred the creative juices.... 

Chas


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Corian should look great too! I do not know what glues would work, but I am sure that if you worked with the stuff you will know!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, As I recall it was a two part epoxy that was color matched to the shade of Corian. I suspect that any epoxy would be satisfactory though. I am certain however that I do not have enough for the "grand" castle or church project and I no longer work at that company....  

Chas


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My local counter shop gave me some nice off cuts for nothin' They make real stone counters, I imagine you could get off cuts from a Corian place too! Different styles would give you some interesting textures.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice work. I've got probably 100 feet of trex 1 by 6 planks (mostly 3 or 5 feet long! How big are your blocks? I may just cut the trex up and let our club members build things using them. I see a contest coming on!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My Trex was 7/8" thick. I made my blocks 7/16 x 7/8 x 1 3/4"... 

I cut strips half as wide as the stuff was thick and cut the blocks off to be twice as long as the stuff was thick. that basic block give great flexibility. I also cut some strips twice as wide as the stuff was thick and cut blocks off to be the half thickness. this let the texture of the wood grain show differently on some blocks to give interest. 

you will need some square blocks (thickness x thickness x half thickness) and some specialty blocks such as window and door arches, peices that fit under the roof, perhaps columns and steps and other odd balls.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It turns out doing the "stonework" was the easy part. I made some doors and windows today while my CNC mill was carving parts for my graham engine job.


















I made the doors in layers so that I could paint them separately to get contrasting W&Q colors 


















I made them big then trimmed them to fit the openings. I had to trace the openings for each window and door as they were not perfect by any means.










They look pretty good to me...still need a door knob though.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking great, so far! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have basically finished the station and I think it looks pretty good! I placed it on a little pad of gravel and made a platform from a pressure treated plank. I will probably do some detail work on said plank when time and weather permit.










Stone steps provide access to the front door. I will plant some moss around it next spring which will hide the bottom of the stone foundation.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Eric...sweet!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

The station eally turned out great! Thanks for posting. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Fabulous job!!! I love the style. How did you attach the blocks? Did I miss that? My trestles were built with Trex. Trex contains saw dust which expands when cut and exposed to the weather. Other plastic decking is just plastic. The textured surface seen on yours may not be Trex. 

You did a really great job!!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The stuff I used was "Correct deck" or some such brand as printed on the bottom. It, like trex seems to include wood dust. I glued it using Titebond III waterproof carpenter's glue 

I looked at your web site...those are some serious trestles...very cool how did you fasten those?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Brad nailer - no glue. Constant renailing.... hear & there


----------

